# Instalacion de telefonillo evology



## flamenkino (Jul 16, 2012)

Hola amigos, recientemente he comprado en leroy merlin un telefonillo para mi casa la marca es evology, y no se como instalarlo. de la pared de mi casa salen 8 cables: 1 rojo, 2 amarillo, 3 verde, 4 negro, 5 blanco, 6 marron, 7 blanco y 8 azul. bueno pues el telefonillo que he comprado solo tiene 6 tornillos para conectarle los cables. como los conecto para que funcione correctamente? gracias.


----------

